# Coat



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Forget the middle one-that dog has had it's belly feathering cut, or it is a very young dog whose feathering has not come it yet.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm a groomer and if you showed me those pic I would be assuming you wanted breed standard (feet and ears trimmed, tail & hocks shaped, etc). I would definitely NOT use the term "cut" or "haircut" when you talk to your groomer-many groomers would do just that-either trim or shave ALL the coat! Be specific about where you want hair trimmed (i.e. feet, ears). Make sure they know you DO NOT want any length taken off the body. But if your groomer is a good one, and familiar with breed standard, those photos should be perfect-especially the one on the far right!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If showing your dog.... go to people who show golden retrievers in AKC (not UKC or anything else). They will know what to groom how and why (goldens are not all cookie cutter types). So check with other show people (if you are part of the local club, check there first). They will know what needs to be groomed with your dog in order to compete.

No pet groomers - UNLESS they also show golden retrievers in AKC.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Megora said:


> No pet groomers - UNLESS they also show golden retrievers in AKC.


Yes, I totally agree with this! I am a pet groomer, and even though I feel like I do a pretty decent job getting my goldens to look like show goldens, I've still never actually been taught how to groom a golden for conformation. I would LOVE to learn though! Just don't have any show people nearby that I know of. 

This is my girl, April, a few days after being groomed-she's not freshly brushed out, but it gives you an idea of how I do goldens. You can tell its not quite show golden, but its the best I can do at trying to get them to look like a show golden! But this is why Megora is right about getting a golden person to groom for shows!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-s-april-love-cd-aka-april-picture65930-a.jpg


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Contact your local club and first, join but also ask who in the club grooms AND shows. Bath and blow drys can be done at home and you'll want to slowly acquire some basic supplies like a table, dryer, grooming arm, comb, thinning shears and scissors.


----------

